# Puppy outside before Jabs



## HayCav (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I have a 8 week old cav puppy that is having his vaccinations Wednesday. I wanted to take him outside immediately to the toilet, but I've had lots of people tell me that he should NOT be going outside before his jabs. There has been no dogs in the garden whilst I have lived at this house (18 months), we do however have foxes at the end of the garden from time to time, so I just thought I would keep him on the patio area. I just wondered what everyone's perspective here was really. As with everything I'm finding out so far everyone's opinion is different. Thanks for your advice. 
Anxious first time puppy owner!! x


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

He can go out in the garden just no walks til after his second jabs.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

HayCav said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a 8 week old cav puppy that is having his vaccinations Wednesday. I wanted to take him outside immediately to the toilet, but I've had lots of people tell me that he should NOT be going outside before his jabs. There has been no dogs in the garden whilst I have lived at this house (18 months), we do however have foxes at the end of the garden from time to time, so I just thought I would keep him on the patio area. I just wondered what everyone's perspective here was really. As with everything I'm finding out so far everyone's opinion is different. Thanks for your advice.
> Anxious first time puppy owner!! x


He can go in the garden, just remember if you teach him to toilet on the patio area that where he will more than likely always go, makes it easier to clean IMHO . I also carry my pups a lot of places before they get their full jabs, means they get to see, smell and hear different things before they can go out on full walks


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, it's fine to allow him out in the garden. Also, you want to carry him as many places as possible in the mean time too. I did that with both my older dogs - through town, into local pet shops, visiting family, and even going down to the local playing fields and just observing other dogs and the environment etc. Socialisation is, so, so, important.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

Knew I'd forgot somethig. Yes carry him, when my dog was a puppy he was carried outside a lot.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

HayCav said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a 8 week old cav puppy that is having his vaccinations Wednesday. I wanted to take him outside immediately to the toilet, but I've had lots of people tell me that he should NOT be going outside before his jabs. There has been no dogs in the garden whilst I have lived at this house (18 months), we do however have foxes at the end of the garden from time to time, so I just thought I would keep him on the patio area. I just wondered what everyone's perspective here was really. As with everything I'm finding out so far everyone's opinion is different. Thanks for your advice.
> Anxious first time puppy owner!! x


Nothing in life is risk free, my dogs go on the ground the day I get them (circa 7 weeks).

You have to make your own decisions based on the real (as opposed to imagined) hazards in your area.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> Nothing in life is risk free, my dogs go on the ground the day I get them (circa 7 weeks).
> 
> You have to make your own decisions based on the real (as opposed to imagined) hazards in your area.


I was not quite so brave, the vets say not to go outide untill 2 weeks after the jabs, but they are being really cautious. I let my pup into the garden from 8 weeks and a little walking outide from around 9-10 weeks.
There is a difference between letting them wonder where other dogs have been toileting, and a carefull walk.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I let mine have free use of the garden from when I bring them home and carry them around (not easy with a rottie pup mind you) until the vet has advised its safe for them to go on the ground in public areas which was 7-10 days after her 2nd jab. Personally I can't see the point of risking exposure to parvo by taking them for a proper walk/on the ground before then but I guess it depends on how well you know your area. At the time we had Indie as a pup there had been a few cases of parvo in our area so we didn't risk it.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

El Cid said:


> I was not quite so brave, the vets say not to go outide untill 2 weeks after the jabs, but they are being really cautious. I let my pup into the garden from 8 weeks and a little walking outide from around 9-10 weeks.
> There is a difference between letting them wonder where other dogs have been toileting, and a carefull walk.


Unfortunately I have never been able to tell where dogs have toileted (unless it is fresh) and of course contracting diseases is not restricted to the exposure to faecal or urine output.

For example, that is not how Kennel Cough is contracted.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

House training problems is a major reason dogs are rehomed in adult life, so I would rather take my puppy out to toilet in the garden to start good habits straight away than keep them in totally.

If you have foxes in the garden and they only use the bottom as a 'short cut' I would get some temporary fencing or barricades of some sort and close off an area close to the house so you are a bit more sure foxes aren't toileting close to the house where puppy needs to go.

Personally I prefer dogs to go on grass, I hate them going on the patio and the path, so I'd want to fence off some grass, but patio is okay too if you're happy. I just think dogs that are trained to go on concrete are more likely to be happy to toilet on pavements in later life, and after my Greyhound did a MASSIVE wee on a pavement on a very busy day at the seaside and all I had was a small bottle of water to try to 'rinse' it away, I don't want to ever go through the dirty looks and comments I got - and that I had to leave a massive puddle of wee, even if somewhat diluted, that people might be walking through. Just my thoughts!


----------



## HayCav (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your advice. Jasper is desperate to go outside and is jumping around and scratching at the cat flap when he needs to go. The vet said to wait until I see him tomorrow to discuss further, which is what I will do. I think however after tomorrow, that I will cordon off an area with a puppy pen and just let him In there. Thanks so much for your help, I really appreciate it. This is such a lovely board and a great source for advice. Hayley


----------

